# Fan of Miraculous Ladybug? Sign the petition to bring Miraculous to Disney XD Asia



## blubbermarble (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi there,

If u are a *Miraculous: Tales of Ladybug and Cat Noir* fan, then why don't u sign the petition to bring this show to *Disney XD Southeast Asia*?
Miraculous was aired in Disney Channel in Europe, South Africa, Latin America, and South Korea.

Petition: http://bit.ly/miraculoustoasia


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 19, 2017)

@DinohScene @RevPokemon


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 19, 2017)

Miraculous is being broadcasted on a variety of channels world wide.
Disney channel, Nickelodeon even Netflix in the US is airing it.
Petitions like that won't change much.

Also, shouldn't you be making threads about swimsuits?


----------



## blubbermarble (Mar 6, 2017)

Currently there are 8 supporters who sign the petition.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 6, 2017)

Jeremy said that they are looking into getting Miraculous on Netflix outside of the US.


----------

